# Registo de ventos e pluviosidade em Dezembro de 2010



## sandra louro (14 Abr 2011 às 12:48)

Boa tarde

Têm algum registo de indice de pluviosidade e ventos no mês de Dezembro de 2010?

Estou com um problema com a companhia de seguros que diz que só aceita o meu pedido de danos causados na minha habitação, na sequência das fortes chuvadas e ventos que se fzeram sentir na zona do Oeste em Dezembro de 2010 (mais concretamente na Ericeira), se comprovar com com algo credível a existencia de ventos na ordem dos 80 km/h e pluviosidade na ordem dos 40l/h.

Obrigado

Cuprimentos

Sandra Louro


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2011 às 13:06)

sandra louro disse:


> Boa tarde
> Têm algum registo de indice de pluviosidade e ventos no mês de Dezembro de 2010?
> Estou com um problema com a companhia de seguros que diz que só aceita o meu pedido de danos causados na minha habitação, na sequência das fortes chuvadas e ventos que se fzeram sentir na zona do Oeste em Dezembro de 2010 (mais concretamente na Ericeira), se comprovar com com algo credível a existencia de ventos na ordem dos 80 km/h e pluviosidade na ordem dos 40l/h.
> Obrigado
> ...




Não sei se é possível arranjar dados, mas já agora, em que dia/horas foi ?


----------



## stormy (14 Abr 2011 às 13:13)

*Re: Evento de precipitação 29 - 31 de Outubro de 2010*



sandra louro disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Têm algum registo de indice de pluviosidade e ventos no mês de Dezembro de 2010?
> 
> ...





De certeza que não se está a baralhar com o evento de 2009:


http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/docs_pontuais/ocorrencias2009/RelVentoOeste.pdf

?

No caso de Dezembro de 2009 houveram alguns eventos convectivos...nomeadamente o tornadoem Tomar...na Ericeira tambem houve a passagem de uma celula convectiva muito activa uns  dias depois...fora outras ocorrencias de cheias em Torres vedras...

Mas o melhor seria contactar o IM


----------



## sandra louro (15 Abr 2011 às 11:13)

Bom dia 

Não foi especificamente 1 dia mas sim talvez a 1ª e 2ª semana.
Se conseguir agradeço muito.

Cumprimentos

Sandra Louro



Vince disse:


> Não sei se é possível arranjar dados, mas já agora, em que dia/horas foi ?


----------



## sandra louro (15 Abr 2011 às 11:15)

*Re: Evento de precipitação 29 - 31 de Outubro de 2010*

Bom dia

Foi mesmo em Dezembro de 2010, na altura do tornado da zona Oeste.

Obrigado

cps

SL



stormy disse:


> De certeza que não se está a baralhar com o evento de 2009:
> 
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/docs_pontuais/ocorrencias2009/RelVentoOeste.pdf
> ...


----------



## Vince (15 Abr 2011 às 12:13)

*Re: Evento de precipitação 29 - 31 de Outubro de 2010*



sandra louro disse:


> Bom dia
> Foi mesmo em Dezembro de 2010, na altura do tornado da zona Oeste.



Olá

Uma ou duas semanas é uma coisa vaga, neste caso refere-se ao Tornado de 7 Dezembro 2010 em Tomar/Ferreira do Zêzere/Sertã e Carvalhal Formoso ?

E foi nesse dia que teve estragos algures na zona da Ericeira, é isso ?

Se for isso, é interessante e pode ser que tenha qualquer coisa para apresentar à seguradora, porque a supercélula que gerou o(s) Tornado(s) de Tomar (e mais tarde outro na Beira interior) passou efectivamente antes nessa região pelas 13h00, bem com outras.












É perfeitamente plausível que possa afinal ter havido estragos anteriores a Tomar, ventos dessa ordem ou superiores são plausíveis mesmo sem Tornado dado o que se passou nesse dia e tendo essas células agressivas passado nessa zona.

Comprovar com dados é que é mais complicado, pois são fenómenos muito localizados e não há instrumentação em todo o lado. A imagem de radar mostra uma estimativa que poderia servir de prova, mas nesse dia o IM esteve limitado por avaria do radar mais próximo, de Coruche, não sei se com o radar de Faro estima bem dada a distância, além de que penso que a precipitação não deve ter sido tanta como aparece estimado, a intensidade deve ser mais à base de saraiva de grande dimensão que ocorreu nesse dia e também provoca estragos. 

Sugiro que peça ajuda ao IM, penso que com registos seus (fotográficos por exemplo) dos estragos, e com a comprovação de radar e do tipo de sinóptica que ocorreu nesse dia, marcado por células convectivas muito agressivas, deveria ser fácil provar as coisas junto da seguradora.

Deixo-lhe um relatório do IM desse evento:




> O denominado tornado de Tomar teve origem numa célula convectiva embebida numa linha de
> instabilidade que se organizou no referido ar quente, ainda sobre o Atlântico, de acordo com as
> observações do campo da reflectividade efectuadas pelo radar de Loulé/Cavalos do Caldeirão (L/
> CC). Esta estrutura convectiva começou a ser visível em imagens de MAXZ pelas 10:30 UTC,
> ...



E o seguimento do fórum:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...carvalhal-formoso-7-dezembro-2010-a-5165.html


----------

